# Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...



## Flußbarschfan (21. November 2004)

Hallo, es ist wieder Herbst und die Barsche sammeln sich in gößeren Schwärmen.  :q 

Was sind Eure Hot Spots im Winter?   |kopfkrat 

Welche Montagen benutzt ihr?  |kopfkrat 

Welche Köder bevorzugt Ihr?  |kopfkrat 

Was meint Ihr, welche Tageszeit ist die Beste?  |kopfkrat 


Meine Favoriten:  #6 

Hot Spot: Staustufen - Tiefe um die 6-8m
Montagen:   Picker mit 10-15gr
Köder:  Kleine Köderfische und Würmer
Tageszeit:  Mittags

Oder Spinnangeln mit kleinen Twistern

Und ihr????   #h


----------



## spin-paule (21. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Hi Flußbarschfan,
folgende Aussagen beruhen auf meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Sie erheben keinen Anspruch auf "Richtigkeit"... sofern es dies beim Angeln überhaupt gibt.

> im Sommer in der Morgendämmerung KöFi (5-7cm) am leichten System. Kunstköder werden im Sommer oft verfolgt und wenn diese nicht nach "Frischfisch" riechen, drehen Barsche ab. 

> im Winter, meist am Vormittag, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit `nem "fetten" 6cm Wobbler (mit Rasseln) gemacht. Interessanterweise scheinen die Barsche im Winter nicht so wählerisch zu sein.

Über HotSpots möchte ich nicht im Detail reden, denn die Gewässer sind so unterschiedlich und ist es nicht Teil der Angelkunst, diese selbst zu erforschen? Nur soviel: Der Kocher kann ein gutes Barsch-Revier sein. 

Viel Erfolg noch bei Deiner Umfrage,

allerbeste Grüße,

Spin-Paule


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Ganz nah an Mauern an schiffsanlagern und im wassersportboothafen. 
dann mit gufis, Twisern, ganz langsam und in kleinen sprüngen eingeholt, bei Hochwasser kann man sich vor fängen in den strömungsberuhigtesten abschnitten wie etwa tiefe Löcher oder hinter buhnen vor den barschen kaum retten. dann sind tauis und köfis trumpf. wenn das wasser aber schön klar ist, wie zur zeit bei uns, dann eher gufis in gedeckt gehaltenen Farbmustern, manchmal geht auch glitter ganz gut.
KOF!!!


----------



## the doctor (21. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Also, wir haben gestern in einer Bucht, die max.3,5m tief ist gefangen.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das angrenzend der Juliana-Kanal fliesst.(Holland)
Alle 4 Barsche haben auf Gummifisch  während der Mittagszeit gebissen.
Der grösste war 46cm#6


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiräge! Ich hoffe es werden noch mehr! Ich fische an der Donau und muss leider auf Buhnen verzichten! Aber Staustufen mit Spundwänden gibts auch.

@ all: Was meint Ihr zum Thema????


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Ich war Heute im Angelladen und habe erfahren wie auch immer, das der Barsch läuft (klar), er sagte dazu, bei windstille stehen sie Tief und bei wind Flach (talsperre bis 30m Tief)


----------



## **bass** (30. November 2004)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

hallo ich machs so

angel in einem hafen auf stegen und spundwand. dass der barsch läuft davon kann ich ein lied singen hier , sagen wir mal so,unter 50 barsche geht mann kaum vom hafen nach hause.

anfang november fing ich vorallem die dickbarsche raus und zwar mit gummis von 7cm in naturfarben, jetzt wo es kälter wurde fangen wir sie in massen und zwar mit der ''toc-methode''  d.h. matchrute 8gr blei wirbel kurzes ~10cm vorfach und als köder dienen würmer,brutfische,minigummis,streamer und minitwister. das ganze wird dann einfach unter booten und stegen hinundher gezupft und es bleiben keine 5 min. ohne biss#6 #6 #6


----------



## matti (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Wie soll ich denn die twister führen?

vieln dank schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## Forelle91 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Hallo Boardies!!#h 

Spin-Paule kannst du mir ma dein System für Köderfisch auf Barsch in einer Skizze zeigen??;+ 

Weil bei mir drehen die Barsche bei meinen Kunstködern immer wieder kurz vorher ab...vielleicht liegt das ja an deiner Theorie!!|uhoh: 

Dankeschön schon mal im Vorraus!!


----------



## spin-paule (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Servus Niklas,

"System" ist wohl nicht ganz der richtige Ausdruck. Ich bastel mir halt immer was zusammen. Hauptsache, es gelingt, dem Köfi durch wiederholtes Zupfen etwas (krankhaftes) Leben einzuhauchen.

Bei sehr kleinen Köfis reicht meist ein kleiner Drilling am Ende eines Flexonit-Stranges (Bild 1). Dabei führe ich das Vorfach meist durch den Kiemendeckel des toten Köfis und drücke dann einen Schenkel des Drillings in den Schädel. 

Bei etwas größeren Köfis verwende ich meistens ganz simpel 2 Flexonit-Vorfächer (1xkurz, 1xlang). Das kurze befestige ich am Kopf, das lange am Rücken des Köfis. (Bild 3) Dabei ist es wichtig, dass die Hauptbelastung beim Zug am Kopfdrilling hängt. Das längere Vorfach sollte daher etwas lose baumeln.

Als recht praktisch hat sich Bild 2 erwiesen. Am Ende des Flexonits befestige ich einen Sprengring. Am Sprengring hängt direkt ein Drilling (wird am Kopf befestigt) und ein weiteres Stück Flexonit mit einem Drilling für den Rücken.

http://img54.*ih.us/img54/9254/systemdn6.png

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Barschjagd!

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## lg angler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Meine lieblingsköder für Barsche sind Würmer.
Den Wurm wie ein Gummifisch benutzen, also immer Reinwerfen und lagsam wieder reinholen.
Am besten mit einem Glasschwimmer!!!!


----------



## wallerdave (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Mein Topköder im Winter sind kleine Wobbler ca.3cm im Barsch Design denen ich noch mit etwas Nagellack oder Edding einen Roten bauch verpasse. Ich fische an der Saale an ruhigen ausgespülten Ecken werfe den Wobbler in die Strömung lasse ihn an den Ruhigen Ecken vorbeitreiben und twitche ihn ganz langsam ein, und wenn dass in der Saale nicht funzt kleiner Gründling an den Haken nur durchs Maul gestochen und ab in die Strömung auf Grund.
Habe bisher im November/ Dezember immer gefangen.
An den ruhigen Auslaufbecken fische ich ganz normal mit Pose und Rot-od. Tauwurm.

Petri#6


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Barsche habe ich im Winter eigentlich nur als Beifang beim Döbelfischen; mein Winterzielfisch. Stücke von Sardinen, oder auch mal Hühnerleber scheint ihnen zu munden. Ganz ohne Aktion auf Grund angeboten.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Ich fahre immer noch am besten dasmit, Ausschau nach kleinen Fischen zu halten. Barsche sind dann eigentlich immer in der Nähe.:q

Über all die Jahre habe ich undendlich oft Spundwände abgeklopft, leider aber immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Keine Barsche!!!:c


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Tiefe Stellen mit Struktur suchen!

Im Januar 2011 hatte ich mal das Glück am Rhein einen anderen Angler zu treffen, der dort im Hafen ein Boot liegen hatte. Er lud mich ein, ihn auf den sonst unerreichbaren Steg zu begleiten und auf Barsch zu fischen. Er mit kleinen Shads -  ich mit Dropshot und nem 4" Fin-S...

Wir hatten ne Kante erwischt wo es von rund 3-4m auf über 5-6m runter ging und wo ein Eisenpfosten im Wasser stand. An der Stelle brauchte jeder Wurf nen Barsch um die 30cm! 

In dem Fall lohnst sich also mal die Augen nach tieferen Bereichen und ggf. Plätze mit Struktur zu suchen... denn da sind auch oft die Kleinfische!


----------



## warenandi (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Ist zwar schon ein wenig älter der Trööt aber egal....
Trotzdem super Thema.
Ich bevorzuge nach wie vor das Angeln auf Barsch im Winter mit der guten alten Posenmontage und als Köder nen Wurm...


----------



## lute (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Hallo. Zur zeit fange ich meine barsche da, wo ich im hochsommer meine zander fange. Ob das im winter auch noch klappen wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Bevorzugte köder sind kleine gummiefische am dropshot rig, jetzt nur etwas ruhig geführt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

und wo fängst du deine Zander im Hochsommer? |supergri 

Ich muss die Barsche ständig suchen, heute hier morgen da. Beim letzten Ausflug hatte ich nicht mal einen Biss gehabt. |bigeyes Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich davor mal als Schneider nach Hause ging... ein Hecht oder Barsch geht normal immer!


----------



## lute (1. November 2014)

*AW: Barsche im Winter ? Köder, Stellen, Fangzeiten,...*

Steine im Wasser und eine Umkehrströmung. Relativ weit davor und danach keine ähnliche Struktur auf meiner Uferseite.


----------

